# Pictures of the Deluxe Dracula are out



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

It looks like work is progressing on Moebius's deluxe Dracula kit and it looks great. He is holding the victim and there is more to the base on the right side with a column added. Finally he added a bat coming off the wall just like I had done with my original build using an Aurora monster customizing kit bat. I'll definitely be buying this one. Frank also posted some updates on the Moebius Facebook page for the year. Here is the Drac picture.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I wonder if there will be a way to upgrade your existing Broadway Bela kit and add these additions to it or if you will have to buy a whole new deluxe kit?

Either way...this looks terrific!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*that is awesome !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

MonsterModelMan said:


> I wonder if there will be a way to upgrade your existing Broadway Bela kit and add these additions to it or if you will have to buy a whole new deluxe kit?
> 
> Either way...this looks terrific!:thumbsup:
> 
> MMM


I can't imagine them selling just the additional parts, which is the whole notion behind having the regular and deluxe kit in the first place.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Is it just me or are we all tempted to buy both versions.After all,the pose for both are different enough,and the position of the victim kind of demands the second Dracula pose,unless you really want to make serious alterations to the first one.Of course,if you place the victim in a horizontal position on a slab,that might be different.Either way,like the man says,it's doubtful that they will sell the victim seperately.I can see subtituting the victim and put her with the first Dracula,as I have indicated.The Deluxe Dracula could very well be staring at an unseen enemy,like Van Helsing,if you choose the remove the victim.Of course,a resin Van Helsing in the same scale could be sold as an after market addition.The guys from Moebius are very clever.This could very well mean a double whammy for them.:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I bought the initial kit and have thought about parting it out... the base would be great with the Aurora Dracula or the MPC Barnabas Collins. With some work the Deluxe base (also the Ghost of Castle Mare base) might be good Phantom bases.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

The poses are very... how do you say... _life_like ? 
I mean you really get the sense of her weight on his arm.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm not a fan of Lugosi's Dracula but even I'm tempted to buy that. Fantastic lifelike sculpt.:thumbsup:

Shame the new Creature isn't up to that standard.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> I'm not a fan of Lugosi's Dracula but even I'm tempted to buy that. Fantastic lifelike sculpt.:thumbsup:
> 
> Shame the new Creature isn't up to that standard.


IT IS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I wasn't interested in the kit of Bela on his own but I do like this one. Much more dynamic with a victim for him to mesmerise.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RSN said:


> IT IS!! :thumbsup:



I don't think it is at all. But anyway.....this is a thread about Lugosi's Dracula so better not hijack it.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

SUNGOD said:


> I'm not a fan of Lugosi's Dracula but even I'm tempted to buy that. Fantastic lifelike sculpt.:thumbsup:
> 
> Shame the new Creature isn't up to that standard.


Actually, the new Creature is pretty fantastic. They are both great kits. 

Steve


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Oh great! I just got the origianl in yesterday and if I had known this I would have waited!!!! This one is much more interesting than the first one.

This is the first I've heard of this kit. Crap!

Has anyone caught the fact that the womans hair should be hanging straight down? Not at an angle?

hal9001-


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

hal9001 said:


> Has anyone caught the fact that the womans hair should be hanging straight down? Not at an angle?
> 
> hal9001-


I think the kit is supposed to represent the moment she succumbs to his power so it's like a snapshot of her at the point where her body goes limp...from that perspective her hair would be in the process of sweeping back.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

miniature sun said:


> I think the kit is supposed to represent the moment she succumbs to his power so it's like a snapshot of her at the point where her body goes limp...from that perspective her hair would be in the process of sweeping back.


That is the impression I get when I look at it, which makes the sculpt that much more amazing and dynamic!! :thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

It's a beauty anyway.Even if some of you bought the first one,it's not a waste,as both figures can represent a different moment.I didn't see anyone scratch build a Dracula coffin yet.An extension of this kit with a bigger diorama with coffin would be great.Does anyone have a picture of Dracula's coffin.


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

I love it!


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

xsavoie said:


> Does anyone have a picture of Dracula's coffin.


 










- GJS


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Any precision on the release date of this kit.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

xsavoie said:


> Any precision on the release date of this kit.


As Frank posted yesterday on Facebook, it is getting closer and he wished it could go faster. If you want the info straight from him, join Moebius on Facebook, then you could ask him questions directly!! :thumbsup:


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

That is a great-looking model and that woman's pose really enhances the kit beyond measure. Frank you really nailed that 1, literally. LOL. Great job, Frank and your team over at Moebius.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

xsavoie said:


> It's a beauty anyway.Even if some of you bought the first one,it's not a waste,as both figures can represent a different moment.I didn't see anyone scratch build a Dracula coffin yet.An extension of this kit with a bigger diorama with coffin would be great.Does anyone have a picture of Dracula's coffin.


Well... it won't keep me from buying this one only because it looks like a great kit! But...I would have bought this one only if they were both out at the same time.

Coffin? Great idea! That would look cool lying on the ground/floor half on, half off the base.

hal9001-


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

I wonder if anyone in the aftermarket is planning George Hamilton and Susan Saint James replacement heads for this kit. I bet they'd sell!


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Oops!


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

RB said:


> I wonder if anyone in the aftermarket is planning George Hamilton and Susan Saint James replacement heads for this kit. I bet they'd sell!


 
Or maybe John Carradine and Martha O'Driscoll from HOUSE OF DRACULA?










- GJS


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

RB said:


> I wonder if anyone in the aftermarket is planning George Hamilton and Susan Saint James replacement heads for this kit. I bet they'd sell!


OMG! I Love that movie!

"I never drink wine... and I never smoke sh*t!"

The background would have to be a disco.....


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

That kit's just over-the-top cool!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

The Batman said:


> Or maybe John Carradine and Martha O'Driscoll from HOUSE OF DRACULA?


Now _that_ would convince me to buy this kit!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

I love the bat!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Are they done with the Dracula Deluxe molds yet,as well as box and instructions printing.If so,any approximate date of the kit leaving China on the big boat.


----------



## airman34 (May 18, 2011)

Any idea of the cost yet?


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

*Count Dracula's clothing*

I've always wondered by Lugosi's Count is wearing such formal attire. I can see it when he's in England, stalking victims while attending the opera, etc. But while in his castle in Transylvania? Not only that, but you figure he'd get pretty dirty laying in that coffin with his "native soil."


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

Don't recall the price off hand but you can pre-order on CultmanTV


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

NTRPRZ said:


> I've always wondered by Lugosi's Count is wearing such formal attire. I can see it when he's in England, stalking victims while attending the opera, etc. But while in his castle in Transylvania? Not only that, but you figure he'd get pretty dirty laying in that coffin with his "native soil."


He had a great Valet!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

They up for pre-order on both Cult's and Megahobby's sites. Around 40 bucks and well worth it. 

I love the 2 figure kit revolution Moebius is presenting
Frankenstein and Bride
Dracula and Victim
Creature and Julia
Down the Road - Herman and Granda

I'd include Mars Attacks but that looks like it going to be more of a one and a half figure


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

This is just fantastic! I love this new kit and will buy it! Thankyou for making models exciting and interesting again!


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I hope the next kits are Dr. Phibes and Imhotep(unwrapped) 1932


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

NTRPRZ said:


> I've always wondered by Lugosi's Count is wearing such formal attire. I can see it when he's in England, stalking victims while attending the opera, etc. But while in his castle in Transylvania? Not only that, but you figure he'd get pretty dirty laying in that coffin with his "native soil."


Well.... nothing can be_ proven_ beyond all doubt but consider this:

Our first glimpse of the Count shows him emerging from his coffin - we only see his hand:










Note: that he does not appear to be wearing any formal attire at this point. There is no white shirt cuff or cufflinks visible - the black sleeve appears to be close-fitting to his wrist.

When we see the Count standing in the crypt and ascending the stairs, he is covered by his cape. No formal clothing is in evidence:


















When we next see him, the Count is disguised as a Coachman and is certainly not attired in his full dress tuxedo:


















Note: that he wears heavy boots beneath that Great Coat! 

We finally see the Full Dress Tuxedo when he receives Renfield into his castle but... later in the film, on board the ship VESTA, he is not wearing the formal attire. Here is where we get a better glimpse of what he was probably wearing in the coffin:


















Note: how tightly it is secured around his neck. It is most likely a "Panther" tunic similar to what he ( Lugosi ) wore as the evil Roxor in CHANDU, THE MAGICIAN:










Continued....


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Now consider a few comparisons.

Bela in Black...










Bela in Formal Attire...










Black...










Formal...










It is _very subtle_ but, there does seem to be a distinct difference which suggests that Count Dracula _does not_ always wear the formal clothes.

- GJS


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Excellent photo and excellent points. Perhaps one of us (me??) could do him up all dressed in black!

Jeff


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

And then... for further consideration, take a look at what Sandor is wearing in the sequel DRACULA'S DAUGHTER:


















And could he also be recycling the Count's "Coach Driver" outfit, as well?
See Below:









Also interesting is the attire which Bela Lugosi himself is wearing in OLD MOTHER RILEY MEETS THE VAMPIRE ( AKA: MY SON THE VAMPIRE ):




























'Just a little extra food for thought.

- GJS


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

NTRPRZ said:


> Excellent photo and excellent points. Perhaps one of us (me??) could do him up all dressed in black!
> 
> Jeff


Yes. That could be a very interesting and original 'take' on a familiar old character.

- GJS


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Here is a picture of Bela Lugosi who looks like he is an an episode of Glee.


----------

